# Peak Candle Closing



## osso

Just saw this on Facebook. They are closing up right away. Thought I would pass along.


----------



## dixiedragon

OMG no....why...sadz....


----------



## shunt2011

His wife is divorcing him according to his facebook.   I'm so sad as I would have stocked up on the few I use from there.  He's shutting down immediately and said orders that have been placed already will be filled if possible or will be refunded.   Another one bites the dust with no notice.


----------



## toxikon

Yikes, a messy divorce by the sounds of it. That's too bad! I never tried their FOs myself but I heard good things.


----------



## IrishLass

Oh no! How sad! I will sure miss their Wild Mountain Honey, Black Raspberry Vanilla, Bartlet Pear, Holiday Sparkle, Mulberry, Bayberry, and Sweet Pea. 


IrishLass


----------



## KristaY

NOOOO!!!! This makes me incredibly sad. I enjoyed shopping with them. I wonder if that's why they closed up the Denver location. Now I wish I'd have stocked up on more of my favorites.:cry:


----------



## doriettefarm

IrishLass said:


> Oh no! How sad! I will sure miss their Wild Mountain Honey, Black Raspberry Vanilla, Bartlet Pear, Holiday Sparkle, Mulberry, Bayberry, and Sweet Pea.
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Have you tried Fragrancebuddy's Wild Mountain Honey?  It's pretty good and sticks like glue at .5oz PPO.  It's my 2nd favorite honey FO after Elements B&B's L'Occitane Honey dupe.

I'm also bummed about Peak closing . . . I really liked their Blackberry Tea FO.


----------



## Donna

This is terrible!!!!  I'm betting at least 30% of my FO's come from Peak.
My hubby will go through withdrawal without Black Canyon. I know it's a bear to work with, but it is so popular with many
of our friends , I consider it a staple.  I'm wondering if there is any chance he will reopen, or is THIS IT!!!


----------



## dibbles

Donna said:


> This is terrible!!!!  I'm betting at least 30% of my FO's come from Peak.
> My hubby will go through withdrawal without Black Canyon. I know it's a bear to work with, but it is so popular with many
> of our friends , I consider it a staple.  I'm wondering if there is any chance he will reopen, or is THIS IT!!!



This should make you happy http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=64880&highlight=Good+news


----------



## Donna

Super!!! Thanks dibbles.  My hubby's world will continue to turn!


----------



## jcandleattic

From what I can see there still is no estimate as to when Keystone will be launching and have the Peak oils available. There is still a big 'sign' when you first go to their site that says estimated September 28th. Still nothing there as far as Peak oils that I could see. 

Another confusing thing on their site, is in a big bold pic/meme on the front page it says Free Shipping on orders over $40. Right above that in smaller less conspicuous type it says Free shipping over $99 - when you click the link to that - you get this very confusing message: 




> FREE SHIPPING!
> on orders of $99 or more
> 
> Simply look for the  logo to enjoy free shipping on selected items throughout the store. If the items in your order which qualify for 'Free Shipping' total $40 or more, your order ships FREE!



So? IDK what to think... Maybe Peak oils will be available soon, maybe not. 
It's frustrating not knowing what is going on, but I don't need the oils bad enough to find out. At one point I know they were taking pre-orders, but have not idea how that is working out for people.

When I first heard about Keystone buying Peak oils I was super excited, now I'm just leery. ..


----------



## IrishLass

On Oct 11 on their FB page, Keystone encouraged folks to be patient- they wrote that they have 3 tractor trailer loads of mixed Peak products to go through and enter into inventory yet (they included a picture of the hugeness of the daunting task they are up against), plus take care of their regular business. They wrote that they've hired additional help, but training is not easy, and that staff is moving as fast as they can, working from 7am to 9pm every day and they are all exhausted. They said that although things may not be moving as fast as they anticipated, they are trying relentlessly. Don't give up hope! 


IrishLass


----------



## jcandleattic

IrishLass said:


> On Oct 11 on their FB page, Keystone encouraged folks to be patient- they wrote that they have 3 tractor trailer loads of mixed Peak products to go through and enter into inventory yet (they included a picture of the hugeness of the daunting task they are up against), plus take care of their regular business. They wrote that they've hired additional help, but training is not easy, and that staff is moving as fast as they can, working from 7am to 9pm every day and they are all exhausted. They said that although things may not be moving as fast as they anticipated, they are trying relentlessly. Don't give up hope!
> 
> 
> IrishLass



This is good to know. It was my understanding that they had 3 tractors initially, but sounds like they must have gotten in much more. And if Peak loaded those trailers in haste (which they probably did), I can't even imagine the type of mess it would be. 

The free shipping snafu still has me scratching my head though. Not sure what's going on there...


----------



## Woodscreekcandles

IrishLass said:


> Oh no! How sad! I will sure miss their Wild Mountain Honey, Black Raspberry Vanilla, Bartlet Pear, Holiday Sparkle, Mulberry, Bayberry, and Sweet Pea.
> 
> 
> IrishLass



So many rumors.. Peak did close but are back up and running.  Just fragrance oils at this time. 
Genuine Peak Fragrance oils are sold at www.peakfragrances.com 
Their Facebook page is www.facebook.com/candlesupplies 
They are actually about to announce a FLASH SALE tonight

Peak is up and running www.peakfragrances.com


----------

